# Moving to a New Server



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 9, 2008)

It's been a good while since I did this to you guys last but it's time to switch servers again.

Service with my current host drove me to finding a new provider. Yesterday's outage was the last straw.

In a few hours I'm going to re-host the site. That will mean that I'll be shutting down the board so no new posts are added while the DNS is propagating. There will actually be two instances of the PB - one at the new server and one at the old. Once I shut off the old site I'll be copying the database contents to the new and turning the new on. You'll know you're on the new server when you're able to access the site again.

I'll let you know shortly before I turn the site off on this end.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 9, 2008)

Blessings on the move, Rich.

Now I have something to do this evening: keep refreshing the PB page to see if it works. I've got a goal and purpose now.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 9, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> It's been a good while since I did this to you guys last but it's time to switch servers again.
> 
> Service with my current host drove me to finding a new provider. Yesterday's outage was the last straw.
> 
> In a few hours I'm going to re-host the site.



Is the new server in your own house?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2008)

Moving now.


----------



## Megaloo (Jan 10, 2008)

Good work Boss! Thanks for keeping the PB a float.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, Rich!


----------



## Herald (Jan 10, 2008)

Rich, these were left over after you changed servers. What do we do with them?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 10, 2008)

It looks like everything is working well.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 10, 2008)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Rich, these were left over after you changed servers. What do we do with them?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 10, 2008)

good job - and believe me I KNOW what a job this was!


----------

